# Hotmail plugin / terminal screen



## fccabs (Jul 31, 2006)

I've just downlaoded a plug in to enable my hotmail account to be downloaded into my mail. Unfortunately when i tried to do this i got a message saying a subscritpion was required so im now trying to remove the plugin. The readme folder says that after deleting the various folders i need to enter a terminal screen and enter 

"defaults write com.apple.mail enablebundles 0"

Ive never used te terminal screen before and it looks like im enering something into the os directly which makes me very nervous. So my question is am I safe to do this as and if i don't will there by any negative effect on my mac???


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

When you installed the plugin, was this value set to 1 before?

Probably not unless you have added some other extension like GPGmail, so it should be fine to disable.
It you did notice a problem after disabling, you can always set it again by changing the 0 to 1 and re-issuing that command.


----------



## AshGreen (Apr 16, 2007)

Hey, When i had my mac this is what i used (i think) to get the hotmail to work in the inbuilt mail client. Follow the instructions with the download and install. Just add another account and when it askes what type of server the mail account is on n just select HTTP if that makes any sense...
heres the link

http://sourceforge.net/projects/httpmail-plugin/

Ash


----------



## fccabs (Jul 31, 2006)

Headrush said:


> When you installed the plugin, was this value set to 1 before?
> 
> Probably not unless you have added some other extension like GPGmail, so it should be fine to disable.
> It you did notice a problem after disabling, you can always set it again by changing the 0 to 1 and re-issuing that command.


To be honest Headrush I have abslutely no idea what the setting was before I installed the plugin.


----------



## fccabs (Jul 31, 2006)

AshGreen said:


> Hey, When i had my mac this is what i used (i think) to get the hotmail to work in the inbuilt mail client. Follow the instructions with the download and install. Just add another account and when it askes what type of server the mail account is on n just select HTTP if that makes any sense...
> heres the link
> 
> http://sourceforge.net/projects/httpmail-plugin/
> ...


Thanks Ashgreen. My concern is that i think the message i got last time that i need to pay in order to downlaod my hotmail account, came from Hotmail itself and not the plug in. Therefore whatever plug in i use i presume i will get the same message.

Does anyone know if this correct and that hotmail now charge to allow you to download your hotmail to your mail client??


----------



## AshGreen (Apr 16, 2007)

Sorry its not the answer u were after, i swear this is the one i used and i DID NOT have to pay lol. Were talking a few motnhs back as ive gone back to xp (cringe) cos o work. Ill keep an eye out for you with ppl i know with macs


----------



## fccabs (Jul 31, 2006)

No worries AshGreen. I've just downloaded it and unfortunately its the same one as I tried before.


----------

